# loft design



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

I used to see only small cage for each pair but I have a very spacious cage for my modena pair it ll be around 4 ft ×2ft× 4ft. Will a spacious cage affects breeding,. And I have my best bowl filled with sand. Is that OK? Thanku


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no that wont have any effect on their breeding, actually its very good. just give calcium, vitamins and take care of proper nutrition, they will be fine


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok thanq, whr r u frm??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

maharashtra, mumbai


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

I saw male pigeon bitting female, chasing around the cage., any problem? Or its normal?even though she s in nest bowl he s bitting.?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thats fine . it means hen is close to laying...she may lay in a couple of days


----------

